# Fish Killin Summer in Galveston & Freeport



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

www.fishinggalvestontx.com
www.freeporttexasfishingcharters.com
409-739-8526

Wow, it has been a very busy summer and maybe beginning to slow down a bit as kids make their way back to school the next few weeks.

Inshore fishing out of Galveston has seen good numbers of speckled trout, Spanish Mackerel, Sharks and redfish. The flounder gigging is beginning to pick up, and some awesome gigging is in the not too distant future in Galveston and Freeport.

We have some September Specials going on for lodging at Bay's Landing and some bull red and flounder gigging. Amberjack season will remain open thru October, and we will be out catching them!

409-739-8526
[email protected]


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*More Pics*

www.fishinggalvestontx.com
www.freeporttexasfishingcharters.com
[email protected]


----------

